
Students Allegedly Cheated Apple Out of Nearly $900k in Fake iPhone Scheme - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.npr.org/2019/04/05/710317470/two-students-allegedly-cheated-apple-out-of-nearly-900-000-in-fake-iphone-scheme
======
DyslexicAtheist
TLDR:

> _Scoop: An alleged scam ring based out of Virginia & Maryland would get
> counterfeit iPhones from Hong Kong, set up mailboxes in Maryland and
> Virginia, spoof the IMEI & serial number and submit them to @Apple for
> repair replacement. _

source
[https://twitter.com/SeamusHughes/status/1202409905719824384](https://twitter.com/SeamusHughes/status/1202409905719824384)

